# Siggy for ScOoTeR



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2008)

Siggy for ScOoTeR1992.
Here some projects.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice work wurger


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2008)

THX M8.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 24, 2008)

god dude your beyond belief there all awesome its just going to chose one


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm glad you like them.Any correction to them?
Unfortunately I have to go bed because I am going to get up early in tomorrow morning.I won't be at home till Tuesday noon.So if you need something, resizing for instance.I can do it just on Thuesday.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 24, 2008)

nah dude dont need any corrections


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2008)

It needs to be resized, its too large...


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

There you go scooter, lookin good buddy


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks les i was goin to do that but i was doin this all from school and one of the teachers busted me but she liked the pic so she let me lightly


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks good. Too bad it isn't a Corsair! ha ha


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

Agreed, Thor!  

Nice work, Wurger!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## DBII (Feb 26, 2008)

Wurger, that is a great siggy. Love the image.

dbII


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2008)

THX guys.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2008)

New ones for you Scooter.

Of course these have to be resized before you set one of them as your siggy.But firstly let me know if these can be.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 27, 2008)

woah dude these one's are AWESOME thanks a lot man you are the best could i just some one to resize them thanks


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

No problem.Here you are.


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

I like that Wurger! Especiall y with the white highlight to the lettering.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

And some variations on this .....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

A4K said:


> I like that Wurger! Especiall y with the white highlight to the lettering.



 THX A4K


----------



## seesul (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Wurger!
Gotta say...great job man...
Could you or Scooter tell me which unit is this P-51 from? 31stFG looks similar perhabs...see my avatar...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry dude i can't tell you SORRY but maybe Wurger can and thanks again man u out did yourself


----------



## seesul (Feb 27, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> sorry dude i can't tell you SORRY but maybe Wurger can and thanks again man u out did yourself



O.K., so let´s wait for Wurger.
Anyway, that´s the nicest Scooter I´ve ever seen My wife would like to buy scooter so I´ll show her this pic in your siggy and ask her if she likes it. And then we´ll have to save some millions of bucks


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahoj Romku,

I must admit I don't remember where the P-51D pic I've found.I was looking for something in Internet and I found this accidentally.I have found no profile of the Mustang so far.But I think it is " a dream" of the P-51 owner and was prepared for an anniversary or an airshow.Look at these pics of North American P-51C Mustang "Red Tail" group.The bird painting looks familiar,doesn't it?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome work as usual wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

THX


----------



## seesul (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahoj Wojtek,

yep, you´re right, Tuskagee Airmen, the RED TAILS.

Thank you


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahoj,


----------

